# How much does a 69 GTO body weigh?



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

All,

I'm need to transport my 69 GTO body to the body shop and was curious if anyone has experience moving it. 

The body will be fully stripped, no windows, no doors, no trunk lid, no dash, no interior, etc... how many people would it take to lift it off the frame and put it on the back of a truck?

Please tell me if you've done it before and how you did it... and/or if someone knows the actual weight, that would help too.

Thanks.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know the exact wieght, I'd guess around 5-600 lbs? I know when I had my body off four people carried it with no hernias... We put two 2X6's underneath sticking out the sides.

What kind of truck? Flat bed I hope.


----------



## FastMonty (Dec 9, 2009)

Alky,

Thanks for the feedback... good to hear no hernia's took place with four guys. Yes, I'd prefer a flat bed, but may have to make a 2 ton pickup work.

Thanks again.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree 5-600 sounds about right...4 real men carried my 67 shell the same way.....Eric


----------

